# Where do I begin?



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Most local kennel clubs have training classes- generally these are the best place to start since the teachers compete themselves(or have retired due to age/health/whatever). For obedience and rally, these classes tend to be of two types- learning and run-thrus. The learning classes teach you the rules of the competitions(and in the case of rally, what the signs mean!), the skills required, etc. Run-thrus are open to anyone and they are set up just like a real trial. The instructor acts as the judge and sets the course/calls out commands.
For agility, you would need to pick a venue(or two lol)- there are a lot of clubs(AKC, UKC, NADAC, USDAA, AAC, CPE and more) . Not all are active in all areas though, in NC, you have the most options. Each club runs a bit differently. If you are looking to compete, the trainer choice is a bit harder. Oh course, look for a trainer who is focused on safety! Clean run has a training locator.
Coursing doesn't really have any "formal" training- it is instinct based. Not all clubs allow non-hounds to compete. CAT(coursing ability test) is open to all breeds.


----------



## jessnicole10 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks!! That's exactly what I needed!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

You're welcome! Good luck in your endeavors. Pixie and I really enjoyed rally while in the states. She earned her rally novice in one show cluster, we could easily obtain RA and RE, but my work schedule messed up my weekends and then we moved to Germany lol.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You could also attend an agility trail and ask around. Just make sure to ask someone in their down time and not when they are getting ready to enter the ring. I have found agility/dog people to be extremely nice and helpful and since they are doing something they love they are usually happy to talk about it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You can easily find agility, rally and obedience trials by looking online. The akc site has a show calendar search function. CPE also has an upcoming trials listing (organized by date and then by state). I learned a lot by going to trials before I was ready to enter. Once you have a connection to an obedience club or a kennel club that has obedience classes and trials, volunteer to steward. You will see first hand how things work and what the judges are looking for.

I am sure that you will find that training for any of those events (except maybe coursing) deepens your relationship with your dog. Have fun!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

The AKC site alos has a list of upcoming CAT trials. i never "trained" Finnegan for Lure coursing. I just took him, let him watch a few dogs run and he was very excited. I took him to run and he never looked back!! If your dog has a high prey drive, he will likely chase the lure without a problem. My problem is getting Finnegan to let go at the end of the course!!

I think he figures that if he ran 600 or 700 yards after it, it belongs to him. he does not care that it is just a plastic bag, it's his!!! LOLOL!!!

here's the AKC event link:

American Kennel Club - Event and Awards Search


----------

